# Error 704 Memory backup SWF



## RRC Tees (Jun 5, 2007)

Error 704 Memory backup on SWF. Does anyone know what exactly what to do to fix this problem?? I have the motherboard out, I just need to know it is that goes bad so I can replace it. I don't want to spend 600 dollars if its a simple fix. If its just a component to change please let ma know. 

Thanks!

PS Owners manual says its a battery but there is no battery to be seen that we can change out. 


Raul


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

You could try sending a query to SWF East Support Site for Embroidery Machines, DTG Garment Printers, Rhinestone Machines and More
I haven't come across that error message.
Let us know what you need to do.


----------



## RRC Tees (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone?? SWF Mesa told me I had to replace the computer last year, that it would eventually not turn back on. Its been a year and it runs fine. The problem is if we have a power surge or such, it will ruin the batch it was sewing because it loses track on what stitch it was on was its back on....


----------



## RRC Tees (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't mind paying, just paying a fair price. If its something I just need to change or I can solder in myself why pay an outrages price? What is your price to fix the motherboard?


----------



## sebbelcher (Jan 31, 2011)

RRC Tees said:


> Don't mind paying, just paying a fair price. If its something I just need to change or I can solder in myself why pay an outrages price? What is your price to fix the motherboard?


 
Hey RRC Tees,

Did you ever solve this one? I have an SWF with the same error. As you say, this is a problem with the small battery that powers the backup memory which retains the machine state in the event of a power failure. Not an issue unless you actually have a power failure, so it's not a problem 99% of the time.

I haven't had a look inside but typically with consumer electronics this is a small button-cell/watch type battery attached to the motherboard, should be easy to identify.

I will get around to doing my own investigation at some point, but I was just wondering if you had any success yourself?

Thanks,
Seb.


----------



## jjrmace43 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have expreienced the Error Code 704. I had just finished a design and the next evening, I tried to start my machine. Instead of beeping and flashing the panel lights, it sounds like a slow burp and the panel lights did not flash. I had proceeded to change out the Motherboard battery since it was directly soldered to the Motherboard. I replaced it with a battery holder and the same Mfr part number (2032). At first the machine fired up as before, but it displayed the "704" error code. It asked to press the Set key and I did. Nothing happened. So I thought I connected the keypad to the wrong connector, but that wasn't the case. I turned off the machine and started it back up again. Now it just gives me the slow burp and "Loading System..." message. I do think it's the Motherboard and I'm afraid the cost of repair will be enormous. Any takers???


----------



## Olvert Ortega (Oct 26, 2009)

I just had a this problem with my SWF machine and talked wth a technician... seems that the only option is to change the battery but not just that... also a Chip has to be changed... don't know how much the price will be because the machine even tough was bought used ... still in warranty from reseller.. But I can say that at least 300 USD needs to be spent when this fails.
And the machine will not load the program because maybe it was ereased when the battery died!...


----------



## reespencer67 (Mar 31, 2014)

Raul, 
Did you ever get this problem fixed? I am getting this error now.
Thanks,
Maria


----------



## kokgi (Jun 3, 2008)

I have 1204 SWF. It gives the same massage,when start machine.I have put floppy disk in disk drive. Than have to press "SET" button. It starts.


----------



## xstitcher (May 5, 2014)

I got error code 704 today and was wondering if you could share your fix to it please??? Thanks!


----------



## CAE IOWA (Jul 23, 2021)

We are having the same code and we tried to replace the motherboard and to I/O board and StitchIt Int'l could not get our machine to upload the system. We sent our computer screen to them and they said it worked down there and they could not figure out why it will not work here. All the board cost together was $7000, so we sent them back since they did not fix the machine.


----------

